# Volume Issues on CM& Alpha 3 - Watching videos - Doesnt go loud enough



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

Anyone watch an avi on the touchpad yet? I installed Alpha 3 prior to some recent travel, and went to watch some movies. I had the issue with the headphones not working but used the fix about pushing the volume up until I heard the beep in the headphones. from there though, the volume was so low it was hard to hear the movie. The settings were up to the very loudest but it was still really low. I tried several video players with the say results.

I know it wasnt the avis, as I then fired up my laptop and watched the same videos and the volume was cranking super loud.

Anyone else seen this? I searched but couldnt find the issue so I wasnt sure.


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, no responses. Guess I am the only one.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

mortymouse said:


> Wow, no responses. Guess I am the only one.


I believe this has been covered previously. I believe it is a known issue in A3 and it has been suggested to reboot while your headphones are plugged in and they will work.


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

nevertells said:


> I believe this has been covered previously. I believe it is a known issue in A3 and it has been suggested to reboot while your headphones are plugged in and they will work.


Thanks, yes I understand the headphones issue, thats not the problem. The issue is overall sound level for everything being very quite. In WebOS I get pretty great sound, its loud and really crisp. If I am using Android and playing a movie or even listening to music, its very difficult to hear as it doesnt go any louder. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## andylap (Aug 29, 2011)

I have the same issue I would love to get a fix for this aswell I haven't tried dsp manager I remember it didn't work in the original build not sure if it was ever fixed


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

Agreed, hope this gets sorted. I tried DSP and got no success


----------



## DeathGrind (Jun 30, 2011)

I use volume+ on my to and it is loud.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt


----------



## deboy69 (Oct 31, 2011)

Just to keep it simple is your volume button moving the media volume or in call volume? I had issues that would make the volume button assign to in call volume depending what app i used previously and i had to go into settings to move the media volume to listen to netflix.


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I am going to try both volume+ in the market and changing the media settings via the settings area. Thanks.


----------



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

DeathGrind said:


> I use volume+ on my to and it is loud. Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt


Hey DeathGrind, how did you get volume+ to work. I up the volume level in the EQ but nothing happens


----------

